
Using drunk users to test the UX - cubui
https://www.cubui.com/design/user-experience/using-drunk-users-test-ux/
======
quickthrower2
Major ethical concerns aside, only get drunk users to test your ux if you
think your users will be drunk. E.g. quiz machines at pubs and bars. Condom
machines in nightclub toilets. Taxi apps. Poker sites maybe. Etc.

